# Number 1 Pick for Carmelo?



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

According to Draft Express Podcast, Portland was offered Carmelo Anthony for the number 1 pick. Portland turned it down.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm glad we're getting that type of offer, but I'm also glad we turned it down.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> I'm glad we're getting that type of offer, but I'm also glad we turned it down.


Agreed on both counts 

Ed O.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

haha i just posted this under the chad ford article page.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Its crazy to think of Carmelo in a Blazers uni. I love Carmelo as a player, he's be great at SF for us....But Oden just is amazing and although I feel crazy for saying this about a guy who hasn't played a minute in the NBA, I wouldn't trade him for Carmelo.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Link: http://www.sigdomain.com/draftexpress_2.mp3

That's a hefty offer...kinda gives us an idea of how much KP and other teams value the pick. Anthony is a superstar!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

If it was possible to be more excited for the draft/our future, I am.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

It's interesting to consider what superstars one might take in return for the #1. It's a question of risk - existing superstars have proved themselves in the NBA, so you know (well, expect) they aren't going to flame out, which is still a small possibility for Oden and Durant. 

I don't think we deal it no matter who is offered, because the risk to the GM in dealing it is huge. The blame that falls on the GM would be much bigger if Oden turned out to be a super-super star on another team than if he turns out only mediocre on the Blazers.

But, if you could have any player in the league - LeBron, Timmy, Kobe, Abdur-Rahim, Wade, KG, etc. - would you trade the #1?

barfo


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

barfo said:


> It's interesting to consider what superstars one might take in return for the #1. It's a question of risk - existing superstars have proved themselves in the NBA, so you know (well, expect) they aren't going to flame out, which is still a small possibility for Oden and Durant.
> 
> I don't think we deal it no matter who is offered, because the risk to the GM in dealing it is huge. The blame that falls on the GM would be much bigger if Oden turned out to be a super-super star on another team than if he turns out only mediocre on the Blazers.
> 
> ...



Oh, it would have to be Abdur-Rahim out of that group. :lol:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Oh, it would have to be Abdur-Rahim out of that group. :lol:


Yeah, I LOLed at that. 

I'd say probably just LeBron. I want to say Wade, but I want to see how he heals first. The others are too old for my liking, although there's always room for SAR.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

barfo said:


> But, if you could have any player in the league - LeBron, Timmy, Kobe, Abdur-Rahim, Wade, KG, etc. - would you trade the #1?


LeBron. That's it. He has taken his pathetic team to the NBA finals, albeit in the east as a 22 year old. He WILL be the best player in the league in a few years, and a case can be made for him now. If Wade hadn't shown that injury-prone side earlier this season (we know he falls down seven times, and gets up eight, but his shoulder injury was eye-opnening), maybe I'd include him in discussion.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

LeBron, that's the only one.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> But, if you could have any player in the league - LeBron, Timmy, Kobe, Abdur-Rahim, Wade, KG, etc. - would you trade the #1?


Only Lebron.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

barfo said:


> It's interesting to consider what superstars one might take in return for the #1. It's a question of risk - existing superstars have proved themselves in the NBA, so you know (well, expect) they aren't going to flame out, which is still a small possibility for Oden and Durant.
> 
> I don't think we deal it no matter who is offered, because the risk to the GM in dealing it is huge. The blame that falls on the GM would be much bigger if Oden turned out to be a super-super star on another team than if he turns out only mediocre on the Blazers.
> 
> ...


The only Greg Oden I'd make would be that Seattle trade I was dreaming about for Greg Oden and something else, otherwise, I'm taking Greg Oden and calling it a day. LeBron might be close, but the dreams of the new twin towers are too strong right now.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'm not so greedy. I would take Yao, Battier and McGrady in exchange for the 1 pick, Raef & Miles.

Can you imagine this lineup?

Yao
Aldridge/Zach
Battier/Outlaw
McGrady/Webster
Roy/Sergio


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldn't trade the #1 for any current players. I wouldn't want to be the Pacers and wonder what would have happened if we picked Magic. Five Championship later the Lakers are an elite organization where would you rank the Pacers? Even if Oden half as good as advertised he will be good enough to be part of the future. In the other hand if he is one of the best ever..very sour grape to swallow. I wish it was June 29th and be done with the guessing game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Exciting indeed. If everyone stays healthy Portland, assuming they pick Oden, will be the envy of the league in a few short years.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

KP was already quoted as saying he would take LeBron, who is not being offered, and no one else for the #1 pick.
I sure would not want to see the pick traded for Houston's underachievers.

IN PRITCHARD WE TRUST


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I'm not so greedy. I would take Yao, Battier and McGrady in exchange for the 1 pick, Raef & Miles.
> 
> Can you imagine this lineup?
> 
> ...


Yao is a wussy who can be easily taken out of the game by using physical strength. I like McGrady, but he finds a way to lose. Battier is a good defender but very limited offensively. But here is my main question to you. Why would the Blazers ever want to trade what could be one of the highest impact superstars of basketball over the next 12 years, for the equivelent of a team that could not even get out of the first round the last 2 years. Why? I would like to hear one good reason for this one.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Yao is a wussy who can be easily taken out of the game by using physical strength. I like McGrady, but he finds a way to lose. Battier is a good defender but very limited offensively. But here is my main question to you. Why would the Blazers ever want to trade what could be one of the highest impact superstars of basketball over the next 12 years, for the equivelent of a team that could not even get out of the first round the last 2 years. Why? I would like to hear one good reason for this one.


First of all, I would only trade the #1 for LeBron in terms of taking back a single player.

That being said, I'd probably take AG's Houston deal, too.

Why? Because Yao and McGrady are 26 and 28 years old, respectively... just entering their primes. They are both all-star and near-MVP-level players. They were able to establish HCA for their team in spite of being matched with Battier, Rafer Alston and Chuck Hayes. Seriously... look at their roster and it's SO top-heavy it's ridiculous.

Adding Houston's three best players to Roy and Aldridge (and Zach, or whatever we would get for him) would make us one of the top 3 teams in the entire NBA, instantly. With a wide-open window for the next five years, at least, of competing for the championship every single year... probably longer if McGrady were able to stay healthy past that point.

I'm excited about Oden and the team's current future, no question. But there's a chance that he will flame out and never become the player that Yao is right now (let alone the player that Yao might become over the next few years), and adding another future HoFer in McGrady would be something that protects us from missing out on Oden's incredible upside.

Ed O.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I like Yao and McGrady, but Yao is not worth Oden on his own, and in a few years Tmac may be completely broken down. 

Two shepherds are standing on top of a hill. The younger one says, "Let's run down there and have sex with the two prettiest sheep!" 
The older one replies, "Let's walk down there and have sex with ALL the sheep." 

Yao and McGrady would be running. In this instance I'd much rather walk.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> I like Yao and McGrady, but Yao is not worth Oden on his own, and in a few years Tmac may be completely broken down.
> 
> Two shepherds are standing on top of a hill. The younger one says, "Let's run down there and have sex with the two prettiest sheep!"
> The older one replies, "Let's walk down there and have sex with ALL the sheep."
> ...


:sadbanana:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

barfo said:


> It's interesting to consider what superstars one might take in return for the #1. It's a question of risk - existing superstars have proved themselves in the NBA, so you know (well, expect) they aren't going to flame out, which is still a small possibility for Oden and Durant.
> 
> I don't think we deal it no matter who is offered, because the risk to the GM in dealing it is huge. The blame that falls on the GM would be much bigger if Oden turned out to be a super-super star on another team than if he turns out only mediocre on the Blazers.
> 
> ...



Did you SERIOUSLY just say James, Timmy, Kobe and then ........... Abdur-Rahim?...


:lol:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyway, I definitely would trade LeBron for Oden. 

I'd seriously consider Ray Allen and Durant for Oden. 

Those are the only two deals off the top of my head that would get me interested.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I'm not so greedy. I would take Yao, Battier and McGrady in exchange for the 1 pick, Raef & Miles.
> 
> Can you imagine this lineup?
> 
> ...


No. I can imagine that lineup being bounced in the first round a lot.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

mook said:


> I like Yao and McGrady, but Yao is not worth Oden on his own, and in a few years Tmac may be completely broken down.
> 
> Two shepherds are standing on top of a hill. The younger one says, "Let's run down there and have sex with the two prettiest sheep!"
> The older one replies, "Let's walk down there and have sex with ALL the sheep."
> ...




I'm speechless.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

RW#30 said:


> I wouldn't trade the #1 for any current players.



i think it would be insane not to trade #1 for lebron. oden may have an upside that is out of sight, but he's still untested at the NBA level and his durability is unproven, while lebron has a very realistic shot to be the 2nd-best player of all time.

i'm glad we're keeping oden, however considering where we were sitting 1 year ago today it's mind boggling to think 12 months later we could easily trade for carmelo, kobe, garnett etc. if we were so inclined.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

graybeard said:


> [/B]
> 
> I'm speechless.


hey, I'm talking *metaphorically*. 








gotta admit they are kinda cute though.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

mook said:


> I'd seriously consider Ray Allen and Durant for Oden.


adding 32 y.o., coming off an injury-plagued season, ray allen would make you seriously consider trading oden for durant? i don't think adding both durant and allen to our currenr rosters would make us a contending team. allen probably has 3 years left before he'd be just another 3-point specialist. i'd rather take the sure thing in oden and build a title contending team for the next decade. i guess i'm just liking oden way too much over durant. it was never a question with me.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> adding 32 y.o., coming off an injury-plagued season, ray allen would make you seriously consider trading oden for durant? i don't think adding both durant and allen to our currenr rosters would make us a contending team. allen probably has 3 years left before he'd be just another 3-point specialist. i'd rather take the sure thing in oden and build a title contending team for the next decade. i guess i'm just liking oden way too much over durant. it was never a question with me.


it's tricky to gauge how much more valuable Oden is than Durant. if Houston had the choice between Hakeem or Jordan AND a 30 year old Mitch Richmond, history would've shown that they shouldn't have drafted Hakeem. 

who knows if my analogy is even close, though. 

I'm not saying I'd definitely do the deal I suggested, but I'd seriously consider it.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mook said:


> I'd seriously consider Ray Allen and Durant for Oden.


i wouldn't. allen is somewhat overrated and declining, overpaid, duplicates roy's position, and almost certainly wouldn't be a primary part of a future long-term championship contending nucleus. makes no sense.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

mook said:


> hey, I'm talking *metaphorically*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mook, here's a link you might enjoy. 
http://www.break.com/index/dirty_deeds_done_with_sheep.html


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

chris_in_pdx said:


> No. I can imagine that lineup being bounced in the first round a lot.


I will be surprised if a healthy Yao/McGrady team will not make it out of the first round next year. Their #1 problem this year was JVG - he was trying to impose his defensive style on the team instead of working a style that takes advantage of the skills of his team players. With Adelman coming in next year - it will take a major injury (never out of the question with T-Mac and to a lesser extent, Yao) to keep them out of the first round.

The Rockets are going to give a lot of people a lot of trouble next year...


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> i wouldn't. allen is somewhat overrated and declining, overpaid, duplicates roy's position, and almost certainly wouldn't be a primary part of a future long-term championship contending nucleus. makes no sense.


Roy could move to the PG position and play with Allen (who is still a 25 PPG player in this league and a proven deep range shooter) and Durant could be just as good as Oden in the long run. I would still probably go the Oden route - but you have to at least give this option some serious thought. For all we know - KP is already giving a serious thought to the Oden/Durant question without bringing Ray Allen into the picture...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> First of all, I would only trade the #1 for LeBron in terms of taking back a single player.
> 
> That being said, I'd probably take AG's Houston deal, too.
> 
> ...


What exactly do you think Yao is now? Yao is a player who is not agressive enough to get his team out of the first round. Yao is a guy who gets pushed around on defense. Yao is not the type of player that will bring you a championship. Yao is probably the least intimidating 7'6" player to be in the league. When I watched against the Blazers last year and he could not push Joe Pryzbilla off the block, I pretty much wrote that guy off as never having what it takes to get over the top.

Mcrady is a good player, but he is hurt much of the time, and yes, he has never got his team out of the first round which will hang above his head until he does something about it. As for Mcrady being a future HOF? I highly doubt it. He has won a couple of scoring titles, but that is hardly worthy of HOF. 

Lastly, I hardly think either of these players primes will be anywhere near what Oden brings. Oden is a once every 10 year center. He is going to be the type of player that when he comes to town to play, other teams are really sorry he showed up. Team that with LA, and your defensive interior is way tougher then it would be with Yao, ever. You will note that every team that made the conference finals this year, was a defensively sound ball club, let alone the finals.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Hey Mook, here's a link you might enjoy.
> http://www.break.com/index/dirty_deeds_done_with_sheep.html



http://cgi.ebay.com/LUVIN-Lamb-Blow...oryZ1467QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Some of ewe are just baaaad people! :eek8:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

hasoos said:


> What exactly do you think Yao is now? Yao is a player who is not agressive enough to get his team out of the first round. Yao is a guy who gets pushed around on defense. Yao is not the type of player that will bring you a championship. Yao is probably the least intimidating 7'6" player to be in the league. When I watched against the Blazers last year and he could not push Joe Pryzbilla off the block, I pretty much wrote that guy off as never having what it takes to get over the top.


i notice you have no problems dishing out the hyperboles in many of your posts, but take it easy, will you?

what do you want the answer to be? that yao sucks? he's not perfect? he can't win a championship by himself? putting up 25 and 9 with good defense obviously doesn't say that he sucks. and yes, he has his flaws, just like all players, even the great ones. he's not a perfect player. he can't win a championship by himself ? yeah. i think the only player that can win a championship by himself is robert horry. so really, either a player is super, duper great, or he's nothing now?

to seriously answer your question: i think yao ming is a top 10 player. the best center currently.

btw, i think yao is currently the ONLY player in the league that's 7'6". so i think you saying he's the least intimidating 7'6" player might not mean anything.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

andalusian said:


> Roy could move to the PG position


he could, but we will be a better team if he doesn't. 



> and play with Allen (who is still a 25 PPG player in this league and a proven deep range shooter)


allen scores a lot because he takes a LOT of shots. last year .438 overall, .372 from 3 PT, + 2.8 turnovers/game as a shooting guard, he's nothing special on defense, and his team had the 4th worst NBA record. if we for some reason feel like we need to start 2 shooting guards martell can put up similar numbers for about 14 million/year less, and we get to keep oden.



> and Durant could be just as good as Oden in the long run. I would still probably go the Oden route - but you have to at least give this option some serious thought. For all we know - KP is already giving a serious thought to the Oden/Durant question without bringing Ray Allen into the picture...



well the point was allen has virtually no long-term value to the blazers, so he wouldn't be a part of the picture whether KP is considering durant or not. if we're going to pay 15+ million/year to anyone from the sonics it will be lewis, not allen.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

While there are some offers that could be made for our number one pick and filler that would make you think twice, I'd have to say that I'd be disappointed if KP traded the pick. The thought of watching Oden develop into a premier center in a Blazers uniform really gets my blood pumping. Yao and McGrady (if you can keep McGrady healthy) is an exciting package, but it's a known package. I like the thought of seeing how high the ceiling is for Oden. If it takes 3-4 years to get there, so be it.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hype #9 said:


> According to Draft Express Podcast, Portland was offered Carmelo Anthony for the number 1 pick. Portland turned it down.


Thank God. I would not want Anthony on our team! Are you kidding me? Not for Oden.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Yao is a wussy who can be easily taken out of the game by using physical strength. I like McGrady, but he finds a way to lose. Battier is a good defender but very limited offensively. But here is my main question to you. Why would the Blazers ever want to trade what could be one of the highest impact superstars of basketball over the next 12 years, for the equivelent of a team that could not even get out of the first round the last 2 years. Why? I would like to hear one good reason for this one.


I don't think I can add much more to Ed O's answer, but let me add a blurb.

1) Yao is arguably the best center in the game today.
2) McGrady has a bad back, but is a definite all-star.
3) Battier is a great glue guy.

Take these three guys and add them to any other existing team (keeping that team's best players in place, of course)- you have a playoff team. You are not trading for the Houston Rockets, but would be taking the best of the Rockets and adding it to the best of the Blazers (while getting rid of two really bad contracts). 

The reason Houston would never do this deal is because it really is one sided- it gives us a lineup that matches up decently with the best teams in the league, while leaving Houston in salary cap hell with just one good/great player.

This also removes the slight element of chance- if Oden isn't the next Shaq, for instance.

But, we do lose Raef in the deal....so maybe I am insane.

I'm perfectly happy to keep Oden, however.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

barfo said:


> It's interesting to consider what superstars one might take in return for the #1. It's a question of risk - existing superstars have proved themselves in the NBA, so you know (well, expect) they aren't going to flame out, which is still a small possibility for Oden and Durant.
> 
> I don't think we deal it no matter who is offered, because the risk to the GM in dealing it is huge. The blame that falls on the GM would be much bigger if Oden turned out to be a super-super star on another team than if he turns out only mediocre on the Blazers.
> 
> ...


LeBron is the only single player I would trade the #1 pick for.


----------



## Justinmoney85 (Apr 10, 2006)

i would take dwight howard, jameer nelson, and orlando's 1st rounder for oden.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Justinmoney85 said:


> i would take dwight howard, jameer nelson, and orlando's 1st rounder for oden.


Then that's just retarded.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Justinmoney85 said:


> i would take dwight howard, jameer nelson, and orlando's 1st rounder for oden.


nelson and orlando's pick are throw-ins worth virtually nothing relative to oden's value, so you are essentually saying howard > oden. that's an untruthitude.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> Then that's just retarded.




you wouldn't take that trade?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Then that's just retarded.



Howard: at the age of 21, he averaged 17.6 ppg, 12.3 rpg, and 2 blocks.

If Oden is as good as Howard, I will be quite happy!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Howard: at the age of 21, he averaged 17.6 ppg, 12.3 rpg, and 2 blocks.
> 
> If Oden is as good as Howard, I will be quite happy!



exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Howard: at the age of 21, he averaged 17.6 ppg, 12.3 rpg, and 2 blocks.
> 
> If Oden is as good as Howard, I will be quite happy!


 Oden's going to be better than Howard. Think 24 & 13.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

graybeard said:


> Oden's going to be better than Howard. Think 24 & 13.



prognostication is a tricky thing...how did you arrive at those numbers? not trying to be argumentative, just curious...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> While there are some offers that could be made for our number one pick and filler that would make you think twice, I'd have to say that I'd be disappointed if KP traded the pick. The thought of watching Oden develop into a premier center in a Blazers uniform really gets my blood pumping. Yao and McGrady (if you can keep McGrady healthy) is an exciting package, but it's a known package. I like the thought of seeing how high the ceiling is for Oden. If it takes 3-4 years to get there, so be it.


My thoughts exactly....I wouldnt really want to trade the pick for Bron either...he was Clevelands "goods"..Oden could/should/is our "goods" and I want to win a title through our own drafts, etc.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

What about Duncan and Parker?

PG: Tony Parker
SG: Brandon Roy
SF: ?
PF: Tim Duncan
C: LaMarcus Aldridge

Move Zach for Reggie Jefferson or Paul Pierce or some other badass small forward... that's a heck of a team for the next few years.

The Spurs would never do it, but it's about the best package I can think of other than Yao and McGrady (and maybe better than Yao and McGrady...)

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> you wouldn't take that trade?


Absolutely not. Oden has been regarded as one of the most scouted and heavily regarded players coming out of high school. Howard kind of just came onto the scene and did well. Howard is a phenomenol talent but nobody as a big man has been this highly regarded as much as Oden, not even Howard.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> Absolutely not. Oden has been regarded as one of the most scouted and heavily regarded players coming out of high school. Howard kind of just came onto the scene and did well. Howard is a phenomenol talent but nobody as a big man has been this highly regarded as much as Oden, not even Howard.



quite true...

however, i just feel that you know what you get with howard on the nba level...i know it's cliche, but oden has yet to step foot onto an nba court...you just can't be sure...


like you said though, oden is not just a shot in the dark where you hope he will be good...he has been exhaustively scouted, and will probably become a very good pro...


personally, i would take howard and orlando's first rounder in a heartbeat...and forget about jameer, i would want ariza instead...perhaps battie...


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> nelson and orlando's pick are throw-ins worth virtually nothing relative to oden's value, so you are essentually saying howard > oden. that's an untruthitude.


Howard is the only young player that is in Oden's class at the present time. Howard has the height, weight and atheticism that Oden has. Oden and Howard should be a nice rivalry over the next decade.

I'd consider this deal or a similar trade:

Howard and Milicic

for 

Aldridge and Oden

I can see Orlando and Portland meeting in the Finals within 5 years.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Howard is the only young player that is in Oden's class at the present time. Howard has the height, weight and atheticism that Oden has. Oden and Howard should be a nice rivalry over the next decade.
> 
> I'd consider this deal or a similar trade:
> 
> ...


Oden for Howard is almost acceptable, but why throw in Aldridge for Milicic? I think Aldridge is going to be better than Darko.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Oden for Howard is almost acceptable, but why throw in Aldridge for Milicic? I think Aldridge is going to be better than Darko.



i think aldridge is already better than darko...

i would definitely do a howard for oden, but not sure anymore if aldridge and darko were involved...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'd rather have Oden than Howard- just have a good feeling about Greg.

Hopefully we draft him.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> prognostication is a tricky thing...how did you arrive at those numbers? not trying to be argumentative, just curious...


 After I'd watched the nba for about 20 years I found out that I was kind of good at judging talent. The following 20 years verified that I was right a lot of the time. :biggrin: It probably sounds like a brag to some, but some basketball players (not all) I can see things that will make them special.
Oden is going to be almost as good a shaq offensively and better defensively. Aldridge should be great match with Oden, they compliment each other. Sergio is going to be great. Blazer brass is putting together one hell of a team the likes I haven't seen since 78.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I am not dissing Oden. I just happen to believe that Howard is a special player in his own right.

If Howard had spent a season playing for a high profile college program, he would have been highly touted in his own right, and a no-questions-asked #1 pick. In hindsight, he should have been the #1 pick even coming out of high school.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

graybeard said:


> After I'd watched the nba for about 20 years I found out that I was kind of good at judging talent. The following 20 years verified that I was right a lot of the time. :biggrin: It probably sounds like a brag to some, but some basketball players (not all) I can see things that will make them special.
> Oden is going to be almost as good a shaq offensively and better defensively. Aldridge should be great match with Oden, they compliment each other. Sergio is going to be great. Blazer brass is putting together one hell of a team the likes I haven't seen since 78.



fair enough...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am not dissing Oden. I just happen to believe that Howard is a special player in his own right.
> 
> If Howard had spent a season playing for a high profile college program, he would have been highly touted in his own right, and a no-questions-asked #1 pick. In hindsight, he should have been the #1 pick even coming out of high school.


He was the #1 pick...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I wouldn't trade Kevin Durant for Carmelo, much less Oden. 

On the Houston trade: there is talk that McGrady is contemplating retirement soon due to nagging injuries, and honestly, I don't think either of those two are winners. They both have great stats, but they have they haven't won together the way a top guard and center should if they were truely as great as their stats suggest.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Howard is going to be one of the 5 best players in the league in one or two more years......however the difference between Howard and Oden is the HUGE upside Oden gives a team on the defensive end.... his mere presence in the paint will make up for many many points and ribbies.

IMO Howard will turn into a 25/13 guy in his prime, odens 19/12 or whatever he ends up getting will easily make him a much more important player after you add his D and Presence into the equation.

The trade is a decent one, but I would rather take Oden...



This is just all to amazing I cant wait until the end of June.... the iPhone and Oden. Money. 


....*drool*


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> He was the #1 pick...



Oops! Somehow, I got it in my head that Okafor went first. :redface:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> The only Greg Oden I'd make would be that Seattle trade I was dreaming about for Greg Oden and something else, otherwise, I'm taking Greg Oden and calling it a day. LeBron might be close, but the dreams of the new *THUNDER BROTHERS* are too strong right now.


Sorry, gambitnut. Had to fix that for you.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Man... Carmelo for the #1 pick. I wonder how crazy the offers are going to get down the stretch to Draft day?

Top-notch bigs don't come along very often (Shaq, Duncan, Howard, and _maybe_ Okafor are the most recent examples - I don't consider Yao to be top-notch). And opportunities for the Blazers to land one of 'em are even _less_ common. And the Blazers are perfectly positioned roster-wise to FINALLY take a top-notch young center and develop him with a well-rounded QUALITY team to the point of legitimate contention in the next 3-5 years. So IMO, we take Oden and don't look back.

Can you imagine the nightmarish scene at the Rose Garden Draft party if the Blazers trade that pick away or take anyone other than Oden? Men fighting. Women screaming. Children crying. Total and utter pandemonium!

PBF


----------

